#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Anyone Recommend a Thai Tutor in Bangkok?

## mangoman007

I am at an intermediate level of Thai. Will be back in Bangkok in a few weeks and am looking for a good Thai teacher (prefereably female) who can meet me at coffee shops in Sukhumvit area 3-4 times per week. Want someone who will "push" me/ ANy suggestions? What are going hourly rates? Thanks!

----------


## dantilley

Try Home P & A Language Center I'm learnign with them now, very good. Based in Silom but can come to you if need be.

----------


## Abandon

UTL : Unity Thai Language School

This school is supposed to be good. 

For private, how much are you going to pay ? I might know someone.

----------


## Bubba

Try LA English on the 18th floor of Mahatun Plaza, Pleonchit BTS.  The lass who teaches Thai there knows her stuff, and is a good laugh also.

----------


## kingwilly

> and am looking for a good Thai teacher (prefereably female)


why? wanna bang her on the side??

find yerself a bargirl then.

----------


## unkleblacky

that thought crossed my mind too, i am becoming so judgmental, i have already condemned all ppl who get on or off at nana as sex pests lol

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> why? wanna bang her on the side??


Probably because they are more reliable. Exactly the reason I am looking to hire a female Thai and not a male.

----------


## sharon

> I am at an intermediate level of Thai. Will be back in Bangkok in a few weeks and am looking for a good Thai teacher (prefereably female) who can meet me at coffee shops in Sukhumvit area 3-4 times per week. Want someone who will "push" me/ ANy suggestions? What are going hourly rates? Thanks!


Hey! What about me?  :Smile:  I can meet you on Tuesday, Thursday at 7PM and Sunday anytime but how much?

----------


## James Dobson

> Originally Posted by mangoman007
> 
> 
> I am at an intermediate level of Thai. Will be back in Bangkok in a few weeks and am looking for a good Thai teacher (prefereably female) who can meet me at coffee shops in Sukhumvit area 3-4 times per week. Want someone who will "push" me/ ANy suggestions? What are going hourly rates? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Hey! What about me?  I can meet you on Tuesday, Thursday at 7PM and Sunday anytime but how much?


Sure you can speak Thai but your english cannot be understood.  What good of a teacher is that.  Stick to Thai and save the English world from that garbage that spews from your mouth.

----------


## minime

> Originally Posted by sharon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mangoman007
> ...


That's no way to speak to a lady!

----------

